# :) HIII im new & IN NEED OF HAMSTER HELP :) !!



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

Hiii ,

I have a lovely 20 week old syrian hamster named flossy ... this is my first hamster .. she absolutly loves human attention and is very friendly 
she comes out in her ball everyday ... she is litter trained 

BUT i have this cage for her i got it from pets at home and im having trouble with her flooding her cage by continously tugging on the water bottle ... i got a smaller bottle (with small spout) but she keeps doing it and i no its not good for hammys to get wet .... i am guessing shes doing this to amuse herself (or wind me up  shes cheeky lol ) ! 

But i need ideas on how to prevent her doing this as its everyday!!! either something to amuse her or a type of water container i dont no ... ??? 


Anddd  my cage is one of those plastic ones with bars on the top ... now wen shes not flooding her cage shes upside down on the top of the cage ... do i have the wrong cage type for her ? 

pleaseeee help me ... id really appreiate it and i dont want flosss catching a chill from her cage flooding 

manny thanks  shell and flossy


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

it could be she's bored, how big is her cage? Does she have lots of toys in it?


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

hi and welcome, 

.. firstly, most pets at home cages are too small, if you can give some more details, would be more able to advise.

also do you think it could be a faulty bottle?

by the way she is very cute


----------



## tagalong (Jan 28, 2010)

Ive always used a heavy weight ceramic bowl for water with hammies I find it's by far the best way .


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

from looking at the pics it looks like a mini duna cage,in which case not really big enough and the wheel u have will be far too small for her as syrian hamsters need at least an 8inch wheel or over.
any smaller than this and it can hurt there backs as they have to bend to be able to use it.
i used to use the savic rolly wheels on a stand or without.

mini duna
Ferplast Mini Duna Hamster Cage


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

p.s your hammie is gorgeous she looks like my old ham gizmo:001_tt1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

She is probably bored, that cage is far, far too small for a syrian 
I have found the best cages for syrians are ZooZone 2's (one of my syrians are is in a 3ft tank )
You will also need at least an 8inch wheel for her especially as she grows, I love the Karlie wonderland wheel 

Karlie Wooden Bogie Wheel 20cm - Detailed item view - Only Natural Pet Supplies


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

hiya everyone 

Thankyou for all the advice  

Yes she does have the mini duna cage :/ i feeel really guilty now shes in a cage to small .. i asked the people in pets at home wether this cage would be suitable for her .. clearly they would say yes just to get a sale 

I did wonder why she wernt interested to much in the wheel ... now i no .. i read up alot on the internet but so much said different things ...

she does have quite a few toys and i change them over every so often so she dosent get bored .. But is there any toys out there that anyone would recommend ? 

i dont no if the bottle was faulty .. it never leaked or any thing but where its attached by sucion caps on the outside its easy for her to wriggle around .. i also changed the bottle to a different type but she still does it !! I am going to try her with the heavy dish with water in and see how she gets on  

I am also going to look for a new home for flossy ... any recommendations ?

again thankyou or all your help and advice  

shell and flossy


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

shyfaiz said:


> I am also going to look for a new home for flossy ... any recommendations ?
> 
> again thankyou or all your help and advice
> 
> shell and flossy


ZooZone 2 with a meshed lid


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Savic hamster haven cage u can get off pets at home and the savic Cambridge cage but google both to get the best deal also check out eBay for cages in your area.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Dont feel bad pets at home should really give better advice! 

I have a freddy 2 rat cage for my hammy they can be picked up for under £30 on eBay and second hand places


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

```

```
 thankyoouuuu :-D ahhha i have an idea on size now :-D going to save some cash and get a new one , when i decide wich one lol ! Lol oooo i must say amy ur blade is beautiful!!!

Thankss


----------



## shyfaiz (Jul 4, 2011)

And i must say some of the staff at pets at hone give some poor advice, but then againmaybe i should have read up some more !


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

shyfaiz said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> thankyoouuuu :-D ahhha i have an idea on size now :-D going to save some cash and get a new one , when i decide wich one lol ! Lol oooo i must say amy ur blade is beautiful!!!
> ...


awwww thanks for the lovely comment about blade


----------

